# "pouting chair"?



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.michaels.com/art/online/d...091&channelid=

who would do this craft with their child? is the thought behind this the same as "let your LO help you grow/prepare vegies and they'll be more likely to eat them? is this "let your kid build their own time out chair and they'll be more likely to enjoy sitting htere?"


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I bet that's actually for those people who like those grumpy faced dolls. You know, like the ones made out of pantyhose with some "cute" saying about grandparents spoiling kids?


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

I can't believe there is a market for such things


----------



## joy_seeker (Mar 24, 2009)

I just had to laugh when I saw this--- I can not imagine the thought process that went into the development of such "craft" project.

I will add though that when ds was little we used a "power chair" that was a safe place for him to remove himself to when he was feeling powerless over his emotions (we never put him in the chair, it was always a choice he made after we explained what it was for). He didn't like being touched or talked to when he was frustrated or angry and everyone knew that when he sat in the chair to leave him alone while he regained his power. Perhaps with a better name and better intentions than "time out".


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

That's really strange.

Really.

Who goes into a store thinking "I NEED a place to put my naughty child. Oh LOOK! A time-out, pouting chair. Perfect! Now if only I knew how to decorate it...." ????

(Except maybe Super Nanny.)


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I know many people disapprove of "time outs" but some kids don't respond well to other types of redirection or focus. I know I have a DD that I do time outs with. We don't make her feel badly, but she does realize that her behavior is not the correct way to communicate her frustrations, ie hitting, spitting, throwing things. I've tried other methods and that's the one that works.

I think the chair is stupid, but I just want to say not all time outs are just sit in the corner and don't say a word type discipline, it can be a gentle way for a child to reflect upon inappropriate behavior and grow from it.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

This kinda made me







because it's so absurd. I can tell you that IF we ever had a 'pouting chair' and I askd dd (3) to help me decorate it she would think I was out of my mind!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joy_seeker* 
I just had to laugh when I saw this--- I can not imagine the thought process that went into the development of such "craft" project.

I will add though that when ds was little we used a "power chair" that was a safe place for him to remove himself to when he was feeling powerless over his emotions (we never put him in the chair, it was always a choice he made after we explained what it was for). He didn't like being touched or talked to when he was frustrated or angry and everyone knew that when he sat in the chair to leave him alone while he regained his power. Perhaps with a better name and better intentions than "time out".

This is awesome.

Wouldn't use the uncomfortable chair in the link to do it, but would definitely have my kid decorate his or her own "power chair."


----------



## Daphneduck (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I know many people disapprove of "time outs" but some kids don't respond well to other types of redirection or focus. I know I have a DD that I do time outs with. We don't make her feel badly, but she does realize that her behavior is not the correct way to communicate her frustrations, ie hitting, spitting, throwing things. I've tried other methods and that's the one that works.

I think the chair is stupid, but I just want to say not all time outs are just sit in the corner and don't say a word type discipline, it can be a gentle way for a child to reflect upon inappropriate behavior and grow from it.

We don't use time outs, but I have no problem with them. I feel that they fit within my personal definition of GD. I dislike the chair though because I think that it would be humiliating for a child. I agree with you, it's stupid.


----------



## Agatha_Ann (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joy_seeker* 
I just had to laugh when I saw this--- I can not imagine the thought process that went into the development of such "craft" project.

I will add though that when ds was little we used a "power chair" that was a safe place for him to remove himself to when he was feeling powerless over his emotions (we never put him in the chair, it was always a choice he made after we explained what it was for). He didn't like being touched or talked to when he was frustrated or angry and everyone knew that when he sat in the chair to leave him alone while he regained his power. Perhaps with a better name and better intentions than "time out".

I love this! I personally will ask my kids if they need to take a break, but I really like the language of a power chair! Thanks for sharing this


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

I just don't get why they have to specify that it's specifically a pouting chair. It seems to me an unfinished chair could become ANY kind of chair... a throne, a tea party chair, etc.


----------



## Gentle~Mommy :) (Apr 21, 2009)

If we had a specially decorated chair for pouting and time outs, my 4 year old would do things on purpose to be able to sit in it. That is a VERY silly product, I can't beleive they sell very many?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flower01* 
I just don't get why they have to specify that it's specifically a pouting chair. It seems to me an unfinished chair could become ANY kind of chair... a throne, a tea party chair, etc.

Looking at the chair I think it's a "pouting" chair because everyone who sits in it for more than 2 seconds pouts about how uncomfortable it is.

Someone made a poor design choice and now they're desperately trying to figure out a way to convince people to buy it.


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joy_seeker* 
I will add though that when ds was little we used a "power chair" that was a safe place for him to remove himself to when he was feeling powerless over his emotions (we never put him in the chair, it was always a choice he made after we explained what it was for). He didn't like being touched or talked to when he was frustrated or angry and everyone knew that when he sat in the chair to leave him alone while he regained his power. Perhaps with a better name and better intentions than "time out".

this. is. awesome.








seriously, mama... i want to have a power chair for myself now!


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

lol

that chair is AWFUL!

we have a peace place... a section in our room with a floor pillow, a pretty yellow banner (dd1's fav color), a picture she likes, a buddha statue, a ganesha figure & box of trinkets... she never has to go there, but she helped decorate it and when we are not getting along or if one of us is freaking out- we go there to relax, deep breathe, recenter, etc.

she has told dh, "daddy, I think you need to go to the peace place and take a few deep breaths".


----------



## Gentle~Mommy :) (Apr 21, 2009)

Actually I have reconsidered, where can I get a large one for my husband!


----------



## AndVeeGeeMakes3 (Mar 16, 2007)

That's CRAZY!!!

When I saw the title of this thread, though, I had to click on it because dd so totally has a pouting chair. We don't use time outs, but at some point, she decided that when she gets too mad or frustrated or mostly, NEEDS TO POUT, she goes into her room and sits in her chair, which is upholstered in fuzzy pink fabric. It's pretty funny to see her pouting in that silly looking chair!


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

so if you were say 5 and made a really cool project with your parent that you could only use when you were frustrated or "pouting" how would that promote anything but that kind of feeling.
If I made something that I put a tonne of effort into, I would want to be able to use it when I chose to use it. Hopefully that wouldn't mean I elicited that response every time I decided to sit in it!

We don't use a time out space...if we need space, we take it. Wherever we choose to take it. We all share our home and if we need space we go to a place in the house where others are not. What if the "timeout" space was in a room where everyone else was at the time...do all the others leave so that one person can have the "i'm not happy right now and need a break from everyone else" space?

Usually we take our space outdoors...it's way easier to cool off when we are out of the house. Dd likes to take her space on her swings in the summer and in a snowbank in the winter. Or at her art table...so she can get it out on paper...or the dog bed, or the bathroom (my personal favourite).

Sorry for my rant...I mean this with no offence towards anyone who uses time out chairs. Just sharing our family's ideas.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AndVeeGeeMakes3* 
That's CRAZY!!!

When I saw the title of this thread, though, I had to click on it because dd so totally has a pouting chair. We don't use time outs, but at some point, she decided that when she gets too mad or frustrated or mostly, NEEDS TO POUT, she goes into her room and sits in her chair, which is upholstered in fuzzy pink fabric. It's pretty funny to see her pouting in that silly looking chair!

Now, *that* is adorable.


----------



## organicmidwestmama (Apr 27, 2009)

i know time outs arent perfect and we dont often use them but what i do say if dc is saying or doing something unkind to others is that i would like them to go be by themelves for a while if they dont want to talk about their feelings and cant be nice to others and i explain that they can come join us all whenever they feel like it. sometimes it takes 3 seconds sometimes 1/2 an hour until dc feels ready to join the family again.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I have told my DD plently of times. If your going to pout please go sit someplace else to do it







.. We don't however have a painted chair in the corner especially for it.









Deanna


----------



## joy_seeker (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *northcountrymamma* 
so if you were say 5 and made a really cool project with your parent that you could only use when you were frustrated or "pouting" how would that promote anything but that kind of feeling.
If I made something that I put a tonne of effort into, I would want to be able to use it when I chose to use it. Hopefully that wouldn't mean I elicited that response every time I decided to sit in it!

We don't use a time out space...if we need space, we take it. Wherever we choose to take it. We all share our home and if we need space we go to a place in the house where others are not. What if the "timeout" space was in a room where everyone else was at the time...do all the others leave so that one person can have the "i'm not happy right now and need a break from everyone else" space?

Usually we take our space outdoors...it's way easier to cool off when we are out of the house. Dd likes to take her space on her swings in the summer and in a snowbank in the winter. Or at her art table...so she can get it out on paper...or the dog bed, or the bathroom (my personal favourite).

Sorry for my rant...I mean this with no offence towards anyone who uses time out chairs. Just sharing our family's ideas.

You make a good point about sharing the space in the house but for us a specific chair in a specific space (both selected by ds)worked best because when he is angry he CAN NOT ask others to give him space so he needed a place he knew he could always go to without having to explain and we would understand the need he was having, it wasn't the ONLY safe place he went to but it was an option for when he was feeling non-verbal. Now that he's older he prefers his room as a cooling off place but when he was little I think he preferred being where he could see and hear us even if he didn't want to interact with us.

And to all those patting me on the back- it wasn't really my idea, I stole it from another smart mama a long time ago.









I'm actually glad this thread came around because ds reverted back to tempermental mode after some very rough stuff that went on and we are making progress but a reintroduction of some version of a power space might really be good for him at this point.

Agreeing with everyone else that particular chair looks UNCOMFORTABLE.


----------

